# Externe Festplatte wird nich mehr erkannt



## Peter Klein (24. April 2007)

Hallo

Nutze Feisty Fawn mit Gnome.

Wenn ich meine externe festplatte anstöpsel leuchtet die LED kurz auf und geht wieder aus und die Platte wird nich erkannt.

Woran kann das liegen. Das ist erst seit kurzem so.

Unter Windows auf meinem Notebook gehts ohne Probleme.

Kann dieses Problem mit fehlerhaften oder ganz fehlenden USB TReibern zu tun haben?
Wenn ja wie kann ich das prüfen?

Peter


----------



## deepthroat (24. April 2007)

Hi.

Schau dir mal die Ausgabe von dmesg an (so die letzten 20 Zeilen) wenn du die Platte anstöpselst.

Gruß


----------



## Peter Klein (24. April 2007)

Hm dan musste mir erklären, was ich damit anfangen soll. Bin noch nicht so sehr fit in Linux. Also der letzte Teil sieht folgendermassen aus:

```
[ 1652.502863] Call Trace:
[ 1652.502870]  [<c0258591>] class_device_del+0xa1/0x120
[ 1652.502879]  [<c0258618>] class_device_unregister+0x8/0x10
[ 1652.502884]  [<f8886a50>] __scsi_remove_device+0x30/0x80 [scsi_mod]
[ 1652.502925]  [<f888412b>] scsi_forget_host+0x4b/0x60 [scsi_mod]
[ 1652.502942]  [<f887e825>] scsi_remove_host+0x55/0xe0 [scsi_mod]
[ 1652.502960]  [<f8d50cae>] storage_disconnect+0xe/0x20 [usb_storage]
[ 1652.502974]  [<f885dd20>] usb_unbind_interface+0x50/0xa0 [usbcore]
[ 1652.503012]  [<c02578a8>] __device_release_driver+0x68/0xa0
[ 1652.503018]  [<c0257dd3>] device_release_driver+0x23/0x40
[ 1652.503023]  [<c025721c>] bus_remove_device+0x5c/0x90
[ 1652.503029]  [<c0255672>] device_del+0x152/0x1b0
[ 1652.503037]  [<f885b1ee>] usb_disable_device+0x7e/0xe0 [usbcore]
[ 1652.503055]  [<f8857597>] usb_disconnect+0x97/0x130 [usbcore]
[ 1652.503077]  [<f88582ff>] hub_thread+0x26f/0xc20 [usbcore]
[ 1652.503107]  [<c013adf0>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x50
[ 1652.503120]  [<f8858090>] hub_thread+0x0/0xc20 [usbcore]
[ 1652.503134]  [<c013ac3a>] kthread+0xba/0xf0
[ 1652.503139]  [<c013ab80>] kthread+0x0/0xf0
[ 1652.503145]  [<c01044c7>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10
[ 1652.503155]  =======================
[ 1652.503156] Code: ff ff 89 6c 24 10 31 ed 89 d9 89 74 24 08 89 c6 89 7c 24 0c 89 c7 89 e8 89 14 24 f2 ae f7 d1 49 8b 04 24 89 ca 89 d9 8b 38 89 e8 <f2> ae f7 d1 49 8d 44 0a 02 ba d0 00 00 00 e8 38 ae f1 ff ba f4
[ 1652.503180] EIP: [<c0258315>] make_class_name+0x35/0xa0 SS:ESP 0068:dfaebe50
[ 1652.503186]  <5>sdb: Write Protect is off
[ 1652.503255] sdb: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00
[ 1652.503257] sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
[ 1652.509136] sdb : READ CAPACITY failed.
[ 1652.509138] sdb : status=0, message=00, host=1, driver=00
[ 1652.509145] sdb : sense not available.
[ 1652.510229] sdb: Write Protect is off
[ 1652.510234] sdb: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00
[ 1652.510236] sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
[ 1652.510296] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb
[ 1652.510360] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0
```


----------



## deepthroat (24. April 2007)

Hi.

Also der Anfang sieht ja so aus, als ob da gerade ein System Process abgestürzt ist. Das weist meistens auf fehlerhafte Hardware hin (oder natürlich fehlerhafte Treiber im Kernel).

Da müßtest du nochmal ein Stück höher in der dmesg Ausgabe schauen warum der Kernel Oops aufgetreten ist.

Hast du irgendwas an dem System vorher geändert? Oder treten auch andere "merkwürdige" Dinge auf - z.B. das Programme einfach so abstürzen?

Du solltest dann mal deinen Speicher überprüfen - z.B. mit memtest86. Das solltest du gleich am Grub Bootmenü als dritte Option auswählen können.

Gruß


----------



## Peter Klein (24. April 2007)

Nein, habe weder Probleme mit Programmen noch mit sonstigen Abstürzen.
Speicher ist auch soweit ok.
Auch habe ich nichts verändert am System. Habe Feisty seit dem Release und immer schön geupdatet.
Unter Windows t die Platte ohne probleme. Und unter Ubuntu 6.10 ging auch alles ohne Probleme.

Wie gesagt, ich habe null Ahnung bis jetzt was ich mit solchen Ausgaben anfangen soll.  Bin noch am Anfang von Linux.


----------



## deepthroat (24. April 2007)

Peter Klein hat gesagt.:


> Nein, habe weder Probleme mit Programmen noch mit sonstigen Abstürzen.
> Speicher ist auch soweit ok.


Woher weißt du das denn? Hast du das getestet? Den memtest86 solltest du ruhig mal über Nacht laufen lassen.


Peter Klein hat gesagt.:


> Auch habe ich nichts verändert am System. Habe Feisty seit dem Release und immer schön geupdatet.
> Unter Windows t die Platte ohne probleme. Und unter Ubuntu 6.10 ging auch alles ohne Probleme.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich habe null Ahnung bis jetzt was ich mit solchen Ausgaben anfangen soll.  Bin noch am Anfang von Linux.


Es könnte auch an fehlerhaften (proprietären) Treibern von Fremdherstellern liegen, die nicht immer kompatibel sind mit den neuesten Kernen. Da könntest du mal unter System->Administration->Begrenzte Treiber Verwaltung (oder so ähnlich - ich hab die engl. Version) schauen.

Gruß


----------



## andy72 (25. April 2007)

```
[ 1652.509136] sdb : READ CAPACITY failed.
```

Das sagt ja schon mal aus, dass die Plattengeometrie nicht korrekt erkannt wurde. deutet für mich eher auf ein fehlerhaftes Dateisystem hin oder einem Defekt im MBR, speziell die Partitionstabelle. Wenn die Platte NTFS ist, würd ich sie im Win mal prüfen (Ich schliesse auf NTFS wegen der meldung "<5>sdb: Write Protect is off")


----------



## Navy (25. April 2007)

Was sagt denn "cat /proc/partitions"?

Was sagt er, wenn Du "mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1" machst (vorher eventuell noch ein "mkdir /media/sdb1" machen!)?

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, unter Windows mit "chdks -F $DRIVE" oder unter Linux "ntfsfix /dev/$DISK"

BTW: Deine Distribution heißt wahrscheinlich Ubuntu, nicht "feisty fawn", daß ist nur die Bezeichnug des Release 7.04 von eben diesem Debian.

edit: Unter Linux vorher natürlich noch ein "aptitude install ntfs-3g ntfsprogs" und das alles mit rootrechten


----------

